# Spike, My 7" Purple Form S. sanchezi



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

As many of you know, Spike is my pride and joy. He sure is a beauty, but don't let that fool you. He's a mean little sucker! That's probably 75% of the reason I can get great pictures of him, because he's always up against the glass chasing the camera every time I move it. He's super attracted to motion. He's in my bedroom by my bed and across from my computer; whenever he sees a motion he is like a pike and darts towards it to protect his territory.

I hope you enjoy the many pictures I took of him:







































































































































Comments, questions, or suggestions are always wanted-this is why I post!








~Taylor~

BTW, you can also see his old pictures: Click Here! as well as a recent video of him: Click Here!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

He is looking great Taylor, One of the nicest i have seen! And those pics are immaculate buddy, must be that new camera.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful sanchezi Taylor-


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

great pics, wonderful color

it makes me wonder if the great color is the quality of the photo or the diet

what do you feed that thing?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> great pics, wonderful color
> 
> it makes me wonder if the great color is the quality of the photo or the diet
> 
> what do you feed that thing?


I know, his intense red almost seems unbelievable, but it's all real! I don't even have PhotoShop, let alone know how to use it or anything. All of these pictures were snapped just an hour ago or so. Even though my video is crappy, you can still tell he has intense red in the video that I linked at the bottom of my post above.

He was on a diet of my high powered gelatin food for a really long time, but then I ran out and my new batch didn't set like it should have, so now he eats Hikari Cichlid Gold Pellets. He eats them like a champ too.
~Taylor~


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thats one nice looking sanchezi! what do you feed him?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I love these fish! Makes me want to go look at mine again.


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome stuff man








The 3rd or 4th would have to be my favorite, they really show his intense colors!
Definetly looks like you take very good care of him, keep up the good work man


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> I love these fish! Makes me want to go look at mine again.


i agree with you frank...all the serras and pygos i have i tend to enjoy my sanchezi the most

btw thats a sweet sanchezi you have there, mines only 5" but i hope it grows larger


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

the third picture is my favorite. I love the color in him BTW! Beautiful


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> the third picture is my favorite. I love the color in him BTW! Beautiful


Beautiful indeed.....looking go0d


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Great coloring on him. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow all great pics taylor! The third one up from the bottom is amazing, the purple really shows in that pic!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Looking good. Intense coloration indeed!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Great looking Sanchezi Taylor


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice and big sanch you got T. cool picks too!


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

amazing looking fish. where did you get him? if you don't mind my asking. I've been wanting a purple sanchezi for a while . just need to justify to myself , spending the $ on shipping, 'cause no lfs around here carries them.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

hastatus said:


> I love these fish! Makes me want to go look at mine again.


I second that..Makes me wanna pull mine off the memebers classified ...thinking about it too..hmmm..Great colors...I'm trying to get him on the gold hikari also..lol


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nice healthy fish!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

excellant looking sanchezi!!!!! a+++...sanchezi's are the best lookin fish out of them all in my opinion


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

leviathon13 said:


> amazing looking fish. where did you get him? if you don't mind my asking. I've been wanting a purple sanchezi for a while . just need to justify to myself , spending the $ on shipping, 'cause no lfs around here carries them.


I found him locally here in the member classifieds forum of P-Fury by a member of the name luckydog.









Thanks for the comments everyone. It makes it all worthwhile of taking the time to snap the pictures and post them here.








~Taylor~


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

incredible specimin taylor I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

all i can say is beautiful taylor


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

That is a very pretty fish.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

very nice , You should be proud of that one.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

What an excellent specimen. Lovely colours and fantastic pics! Congrats on your work.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo the most under appreciated species of all. one of my favorites.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks again guys. He really is something to be proud of.


----------

